# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 4 won't run installer



## JPark19 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey, I just picked up a copy of COD4 tonight, and when I put in the disc and click setup.exe, it instantly crashes the installer. I have tried the "Can you RUN it?" thing and it says the only thing that doesn't rate recommended is my CPU (have 1.83 GHz, rec. 2.4GHz). I have no idea why it won't work, and it's really frustrating. Any help?

Here's my stats.

Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit)
Intel Core 2 Duo, 1.83 GHz
RAM: 3.00 GB
Graphics: 256 MB NVIDIA 8400M GS

And just for reference, I can run CODWAW absolutely fine.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Disable your anti-virus before inserting the disc. Also, press the 'Read Before Posting' link in my sig.

Oh also run the setup as administrator


----------



## JPark19 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 4 won't run installer*

Hey

I decided to try "right click -> explore" on it, and i found the actual setup.exe inside (I guess I was only trying the shortcut ). Anyways, I clicked on it and my problem is solved now, it installed.

PS - I also read through the 'Read Before Posting' (should have mentioned it) and I did everything up to step 10. Didn't know about the Power Supply or Motherboard though.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 4 won't run installer*

Cool, please go into 'Thread Tools' and mark the thread as solved.


----------

